# Planning To Buy An Outback



## BigLeaf (Mar 15, 2005)

Hello everyone.
I don't know if I am posting in the right place, so sorry if I am intruding. We are currently on the brink of plunging into the RV world and we have decided between 2 travel trailers. The Outback 21RS and the Frontier 2205.

I came across your forum and have read through many of your posts and really like the way ya'll are willing to help each other. You seem like a great group of rv-ers.

Anyway, I would appreciate if someone could answer a few general questions about the 2005 21RS.

1. The rear slide, compared to the Frontier, is made so differently. Are there any issues regarding sturdiness?

2. The only difference in the floor plans is that the Outback doesnt have 2 doors yet has the dining set. Has anyone felt there wasn't enough room, wished for 2 doors, ect?

3. Thankx for bearing with me guys, my husband drives a half ton Chevy (1500 ?) and is concerned about driving in elevation with it, any comments on that?

Sorry this has been so long.
Thankx for your time


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We looked at the Frontier models from KZ before deciding on the Outback. The Frontier does have a beefy-looking (and patented) rear slide mechanism, we prefer the "less intrusive" design of the Outback slide system. Without the huge horizontal bars at knee height, the kids can park their bikes and toys with ease under the slide. Also, there have been times that it would have been difficult to use the Frontier slide due to a large boulder or fence at the rear of a campsite.

An interior factor that did it for us on the 2004 models was the lack of counter space next to the sink in the Frontier. The Outbacks have a nice counter area next to the sink. You can never have enough counter space. This may have been corrected in the 2005 Frontiers.

Randy










See, no counter space in this Frontier model:









Open rear slide area in Outbacks:









Unobtrusive rear slide in Outbacks lets you back all the way into some campsites with bumper guards:


----------



## BigLeaf (Mar 15, 2005)

Thank you Randy for your reply.

We didn't think about the slide on the Frontier being in the way. That makes alot of sense. I didn't notice, either, the lack of counter space in the Frontier.

There is so much that we both like about the Outback and the price is better too. 
The dealer here is asking $16,900 for a 2005.

Does that sound too high?

Thankx again.


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

Hello, I too looked at the Frontier before I bought the Outback 21rs. I believe the Frontier's weight was a lot more than the Outback and since I only have a Tundra with a 4.7 V-8 I chose the Outback.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome









Don't be afraid to jump in here with questions/comments

My favorite trailer the 21RS







We didn't look at the Frontiers but I hear good things about them. Randy did a good job of covering things so I'll just add afew comments.

We haven't had any problems with the rear slide other than needing to be adjusted when it was new. Works great as a "bike garage". One of our requirements was a seperate couch and dinette which the 2205 doesn't have. We use both the dinette and couch at the same time quite often.

Good luck in your decision, the main thing is to get out there camping, even if it isn't in an outback









Mike


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Excellent response Randy. I don't have a rear slide on mine so the clearance issue wouldn't have crossed my mind.

Bigleaf, best of luck in your decision. You got some really good advice.

Wayne


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Big Leaf

1st of all welcome to Outbackers ... Questions and comments are always welcomed action sunny









Not too long ago we were in the same boat. Never owned an RV before and looked around at all kinds of TT. We finally decided on the Outback for several reasons:

1 - Quality vs the others
2 - Light weight
3 - Layout
4 - Int. design - more of a residential feel to it
5 - Slides for the extra space underneath
6 - Mounting of a receiving hitch on the rear. Outback is easy due to design

After 1 year of being an Outbacker, the only thing I would have done differently ... I should have purchased the Outback sooner.

Good luck with your decesion.









Thor


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Randy - great explanation of the benefits of the Outback. I really never had thought of the bolder issue, but you know you are right several sites I would have been bumping into something where as with the Outback it was a non-issue. I can't say I've read one issue ever about any problems with the Outbacks rear slide. They are solid and hold out well, easy to setup and light weight.

I did a lot of looking between the two units too, both are quality campers and I'd be hard pressed to say the KZ wasn't good. But having been in both I preferred the lighter cabinets of the Outbacks, as noted previously the counter space was a big issue for my wife.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

We too looked at the Frontier before deciding on the Outback. I think two factors convinced us to go with the Outback, First was this forum, with it's friendly folk and great advice, and 2nd was the lighter cabinets in the Outback. The Frontier just seemed to be darker inside than the Outback, and that was in the middle of the dealers lot, on a sunny day, not in the shade under heavy tree cover in park somewhere. We were afraid that on a rainy week end here in the NW, the dark interior of the Frontier might be a bit much.


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

We looked at both real hard for about a year.We went with the 21rs because of the layout of bunks in front.The counterspace and the finish of the inside.The outback has a solid countertop . The frontier had a piece of trim on the outer edge. Looked like water could get behind it. Last campout ,1st with 21rs,I parked with slide out over the wheelstop.Have had no problems with the outback at all so far.But the big plus is this site. Ive allready started some of the mods I found here,and loaded up on a lot of info good luck with your decision


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

BigLeaf said:


> 3. Thankx for bearing with me guys, my husband drives a half ton Chevy (1500 ?) and is concerned about driving in elevation with it, any comments on that?
> [snapback]28003[/snapback]​


Need a little more info on the truck. 
Model Year
Engine size
rear end gears
Tow rating
GVWR
GCWR

With all that we can walk through the numbers with you.

Jared

PS no apologies for asking questions. I had over 150 posts before I picked up my TT.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

We too looked at both of those campers and have ordered the Outback. They both have some nice features but what sold us was:

1. the bunk beds...I found it difficult to stick my feet under the end of the other bunk on the Frontier







... I really wanted to like the Frontier because of the separate bunk room on such a small camper. It's great for the kids to have their own space but I didn't find the bunks worth it.

2. As someone else said...counterspace.

Good luck it's a tough decision. Just thought I would share some of our thoughts!


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

We just bought a 21RS, 2005. We have NO problems with it. The slide is nice. I will say that I like being able to put stuff under the slide, but it also would be nice to just pull the slide out without putting up the rails. Although putting up the rails is NO problem and I wouldn't trade my Outback for anything, it just looks a lil easier. Course..where are you gonna put your bikes and stuff???
WE have LOTS of counterspace. NO problem there.
Either TT will serve you well, but wouldn't you rather be in our lil
 OUTBACKER CLUB??









Good luck with your decision.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

my local dealer had both KZ and OB. he told me that they are very similar because the original designer for KZ had been hired away to start the outback line. thus, very similar in features, floor plans, etc. I can't confirm or refute this, but certainly makes sense when comparing the 2 lines given the many similarities. anyone else heard similar?


----------



## BigLeaf (Mar 15, 2005)

Thank you guys for all the info!
THIS FORUM IS JUST GREAT!!









I think it would be wonderful to a part of the Outbacker Club. My husband has yet to read all of your replies and suggestions, but I am sure he would find it helpful.

I too like the lighter cabinets and the wooden floor look of the Outback and I did notice that the Frontier didn't have a place for the bikes. The bunks were an issue for us to, in the Frontier, that is. I thought that they would be okay except that it looked like it would be easy to bust a shin on the bunk above you with the way they overlap like that. The Outbacks bunks seemed much more open and comfortable.

I will get back to you guys about the stats on the truck. I don't even know what year it is.

Thankx again all of you and I hope to be back with more questions.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yep, that is a fact. One of the chief engineers left KZ for Keystone. That is one reason you do not see the mongo slide on the Outbacks (KZ owns the patent). And that is also the reason that the floor plans are so similar.

Look at my post above with the photos. The Frontier floorplan shown there is almost identical to the 26 RS (except for the missing counter space in the Frontier).

Randy


----------



## bt996sb (Feb 2, 2005)

I went to several RV shows and have been looking for about a year. I went with the 23RS. I think the craftsmanship is far and above anything out there.

Work on the price. I paid $15,700 for my 2005 23RS. I also had to order mine about a month ago and it just came in last friday. I believe normally the 21RS is about $500-$1000 cheaper.

action


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Prices vary widely based on location and RV season.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Mgonzo2u said:


> Prices vary widely based on location and RV season.
> [snapback]28148[/snapback]​


Agreed...I would say the best time and place to buy would be January in southern Indiana.

Randy


----------



## RICK R (Mar 15, 2005)

WE PURCHASED OUR 2004 21 RS LAST AUGUST. IT WAS OUR FIRST RV-- THE OUTBACK FLOOR PLAN HAS US HOOKED. THIS WINTER WE HAVE GONE TO SEVERAL RV SHOWS AND STILL SEE THE 21RS THE BEST FOR OUR FAMILY OF 5.
THE FRONT BULK HEAD BUNK BEDS ARE GREAT SPACE SAVERS AND THE DINETE AND SOFA ARE FINE FOR YOUNGSTERS AND THEIR FRIENDS. MY WIFE CONTENDS THAT THE QUEEN BED IN THE REAR IS GREAT QUALITY--ESPECIALLY
COMPARED TO THE PROWLER WE WERE LOOKING AT FIRST. I PERSONALLY DO NOT LIKE 2 DOORS THAT TAKES UP SPACE FOR STORAGE, COUNTER SPACE OR EVEN ANOTHER BED.
WE BOTH BELIEVE THAT OUTBACK WILL BE OUR NEXT BRAND OF RV WHEN WE LOOK TO UPGRADE TO A SLIDE AND LONGER LENGTH. 
I HAVE A 01 EXPEDITION AS A TV AND THE 5.4 V8 HAS PULLED WITH NO PROBLEMS OR CONCERNS. 
HOPE THIS HELPS ANSWER WITH YOUR DECISION. 
THIS COULD BE ANOTHER QUESTION FOR THOSE WHO USED THIS FORUM TO MAKE THE CHOICE OF WHICH BRAND OR MODEL OF OUTBACK. IT WAS A FACTOR FOR US AND A GREAT ONE AT THAT.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Interesting you chose the 21 RS for a family of 5. We are also 5 in numbers, and the 26 RS seemed the right choice for us (to avoid using couch or dinette as a bed). If we were a family of 4, the 21 RS would have come into play.

Do you use the couch or dinette for the 3rd child at night?

Randy


----------



## RICK R (Mar 15, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Interesting you chose the 21 RS for a family of 5. We are also 5 in numbers, and the 26 RS seemed the right choice for us (to avoid using couch or dinette as a bed). If we were a family of 4, the 21 RS would have come into play.
> 
> Do you use the couch or dinette for the 3rd child at night?
> 
> ...


SINCE THIS WAS OUR FIRST TT I WANTED TO KEEP IT SIMPLE---
MY INLAWS HAVE A REALLY NICE CABIN IN S. COLO, DID NOT KNOW THAT THE KIDS AND WIFE WOULD ADAPT TO CAMPING (ROUGHING IT) THIS WELL


----------



## RICK R (Mar 15, 2005)

RICK R said:


> Castle Rock Outbackers said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting you chose the 21 RS for a family of 5.Â We are also 5 in numbers, and the 26 RS seemed the right choice for us (to avoid using couch or dinette as a bed).Â If we were a family of 4, the 21 RS would have come into play.Â
> ...


OUR YOUNGEST IS 6 AND HE SLEEPS ON THE DINETTE ---BUT THEY TAKE TURNS ON THE BUNKS


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

I think we looked at every trailer 26 feet and under when we were shopping. Once we found the Outback, there was no question. We bought the 21RS for a family of 4. Love it!!! We have taken it out twice already this year and have no complaints. On one trip we even had another adult on board. The dinette bed works well for an adult, but only a small child will fit on the couch bed.

H.


----------

